# IPMC' Plan of Attack............



## Rusty (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, for those of you who know me, know what this is about.  This is going to be my ongoing road map to get myslef as healthy as possible.  I still have questions on wheater or not I can lift.  Appt. with the Cardio doc comming soon.

I will be recording my low impact cardio sessions and my diet here.  I want to keep my Sodium at 2400mg per day.   I have not written anything down this week, but next week I'll be carrying around a book and recording it all, and putting it here.

*Some Questions I'm going to ask the Doc*
1. If I eat right and exercise, will this thing repair it's self or will I always be like this?

2. What are my limitations on Lifting weights..........?

3. How long am I going to live like this?


I've also quite dipping the Skoal this week.  I'm bout to die.  I want some Skoal so bad.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2003)

Quitting the Skoal is probably the first big step to recovery!  

I'm sure there will be more forthcoming ...


----------



## Rusty (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Quitting the Skoal is probably the first big step to recovery!
> 
> I'm sure there will be more forthcoming ...



NT, Its tough.......I could choke a lion right now.  Nicotine is a bitch.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2003)

I can't say that I know how tough it is to quit, but if it was easy, I guess everyone who wanted to would.  I think the decision to quit is a bit easier in your situation because you either do it or you may die sooner than you'd like.  Actually quitting may be a lot tougher.  My father-in-law quit cold turkey as did my mother-in-law.  Both did it before baby NT was born.  I've had many friends who have tried various means and most have gone back.  

I'd say good luck, but you don't strike me as a guy who would need luck - especially when faced with your current situation.  It will be interesting and informative reading the next little while in here.

take care!


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

Good luck IPMC!

Do you have any siblings and if so, any of them that have been diagnosed? When is your next appt? Hopefully not too long?

All I can say is good idea about quitting the Skoal...   Hang in there... It is always tough the first few days/weeks and it takes time for your body to adjust... 

So what is it now, Day 5 without it?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Good luck IPMC!
> 
> Do you have any siblings and if so, any of them that have been diagnosed? When is your next appt? Hopefully not too long?
> ...



Yea, I've got a younger brother and a younger sister.  Both of them are heavy people.  they don't workout and they don't watch their diet.  My brother is nine years younger than I.  He has just been diagnosed with Hypertension.

NO, Not 5 days yet........I had my last Dip on Tuesday night.  The night I found out about everything.  So I've got Wed, Thur and now most of friday behinde me.  No way I'm going back.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 14, 2003)

Also, I've not been as tired today from the meds.  I think I'm starting to get used to them.......


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> No way I'm going back.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, I hit my treadmill both days of the weekend and I ate pretty good both days.  I purchased a notebook so that I can start writing everything down.  I started that today.  I'll keep track of my sodium and my saturated fats.  As well as my cardio workouts.

Seems as I'm getting adjusted to the meds real well.  I'm not tired during the day anymore.  So my outlook is allot better than it was last week.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

on the outlook!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm not much of a journal guy, but I think I'll keep up with this one!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2003)

Rusty, what is your BP  reading????


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'm not much of a journal guy, but I think I'll keep up with this one!



Thanks DG........

I must admit, I have not been much of a journal person either.  But I have a bit more motivation to have one now.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Rusty, what is your BP  reading????



Off the BP meds it was around 155/95
On the BP meds it is around 128/80


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok, here is a list of everything I ate yesterday

Meal #1 = Cooked ham sandwich (whole wheat of course)
Meal #2 = bar
Meal #3 = Pork Tenderloin, Fresh cut green beans, 2 sm. corn cobs.
Meal #4 = Bar
Meal #5 = Med green apple
Meal #6 = Salad, Grilled Chicken, cream style corn, 1 boiled potato.

Water = 1.125 gallons.......

Total Amount of Sodium = 885mg.  (I need to stay under 2400mg/day)


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

I've already noticed some weight loss (1-2 lbs), so I've moved my cardio to the eve. and limited it to 20 mins.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 19, 2003)

Cardio???? What's that?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cardio???? What's that?



Thats done on that funny little walking thingy......you know it goes round and round........

I've kept it up at 20 min's every eve.........


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

You're slacking buddy!!!!!!!!!! Get with it............or get jiggy with it!!


----------



## lina (Apr 3, 2003)

I wuz thinkin' the same today....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 3, 2003)

I know, I know..............I need to do better and keeping this thing up..............


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I know, I know..............I need to do better and keeping this thing up..............



Now that's a dangerous statement!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I know, I know..............I need to do better and keeping this thing up..............


I'm here for ya buddy!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 9, 2003)

OK, here is the latest.............

I went to see the cardioligist today.  He was somewhat baffled at the differences in the last two test.  He said they should be no more than 10% differnce in the Thalium and ecko test.  He was even more baffled by the fact that the Thalium test revealed that my heart was only pumping 30% of the blood that was chambered, but revealed that my heart functions were normal.  So the end result from todays visit is that I'm going in to have a cardio catheterization done on this next monday.  

I asked him about weight lifting.  He said that he understood that I was in very good shape (muscular) but at this time it would not be smart to lift heavy.  Only light lifting.  And that might be able to change after next monday.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2003)

OK....................this means what in english??
Do they know? Guess not............


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, what does that mean?

How are you doing?


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> OK, here is the latest.............
> 
> I went to see the cardioligist today.  He was somewhat baffled at the differences in the last two test.  He said they should be no more than 10% differnce in the Thalium and ecko test.  He was even more baffled by the fact that the Thalium test revealed that my heart was only pumping 30% of the blood that was chambered, but revealed that my heart functions were normal.  So the end result from todays visit is that I'm going in to have a cardio catheterization done on this next monday.
> ...


Ok so what does it mean now dat you know???
How's da headspace dude?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 22, 2003)

After the last test it was determined that I have 4-artries that are partially blocked.  On May 2nd I'll two of those fixed by the way of stints.  Then a couple of weeks after that I'll have the other two fixed.  I'm not happy..............


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, certainly no one would expect you to be happy about the procedure.... None of us would be either. But it is for the best, and it beats the hell out of the alternative, right? You'll do fine, we're all with ya pal!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks buddy.  You guys are one of the things that keeps me going through this.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 22, 2003)

Rusty.. U know how I feel about doctors. But if they get your arteries cleared up.. 

its all good


----------



## lina (Apr 22, 2003)

We will be thinking of you ....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> We will be thinking of you ....



Thank you all for your support and kind words.  It means allot to me.


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

For one of the few times MJ is right and when he's right he's right!!!
Note the date,I AGREED WITH MJ!!! 
But like he said IT sucks but the alternative is not much more fun!!!
I would be Freaked also!!!
But it's for the best.
RIGHT????
In my books you da man!!!
 
Hang in there bud!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> For one of the few times MJ is right and when he's right he's right!!!
> Note the date,I AGREED WITH MJ!!!



Damn Skippy......




J'aime à masturbate


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

Dero agreeing with you makes you want to masturbate?


----------



## Rusty (May 5, 2003)

Well, It's Monday May 5th.  Last friday they inserted 4 stints into one artiery.  Everything went fine.  I'm back to work today, just like nothing happend.  I'll have to go back and have the other three artieries done.  I'm just waiting on the Nurse to call me and let me know when...............


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

What are stints?


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

Rusty............I hope you don't mind but I read your journal, I usually ask before I go into someone's journal, so sorry I didn't first, just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you.... and will follow along to check on you if that's OK............


----------



## Rusty (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What are stints?



They are Stainless Steel tubes made in a mesh like material.  They keep the artires open......


----------



## Rusty (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Rusty............I hope you don't mind but I read your journal, I usually ask before I go into someone's journal, so sorry I didn't first, just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you.... and will follow along to check on you if that's OK............




I don't mind.  That is why it's here, so everyone will know.  There are a few (Lina & others) that like to be kept up to date on what's happening.


----------



## MJ23 (May 5, 2003)

Rusty - I thought they were clearing two at a time......


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Oh, I see... never heard of that!  Glad you are feeling well! 

Now what about an angioplasty? Or is that not appropriate here?


----------



## Rusty (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh, I see... never heard of that!  Glad you are feeling well!
> 
> Now what about an angioplasty? Or is that not appropriate here?



Angioplasty is old technology.  The stints have replaced that about 5 years ago.  This is much better and has a longer effect.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2003)

They have to be careful on the old farts!!!!!!


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

G'day!


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> G'day!



Hi Sweetie........


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)

Just checking up on you Rusty,  but your not here.......


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2003)

Hey my man.....thought I couldnt get tooo hot and horny with you...wouldnt want to undo too much of the Dr's work now would I!!!!  I have heard from a number of people on this side of the planet that those stints work really really well!!!!   The fact that you havent felt anything out of the ordinary...is a good sign!!!  You will feel the effects after the third one.....so I have been told!!!  A young child over here had all four done.......and it has made an amazing difference to the child.....she now eats like a horse and actually is driving her mother to distraction!!!!

You go and get the health on track.........cos if you dont...you will have one very cross Aussie gal ready to come over and kick your lilly white ass.........well..........I'll spank it a little at least.....then we can test out how well the Dr did!!!!  JOKE!!!!!  Well...maybe.........................


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2003)

Damn Essie! That's a hard choice for the poor boy! We want him to get better!!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

Hey, why does this fucker get that kind of attention....????


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Rusty, I've been reading alot about vitamins, etc..............just wondering if your taking any???

Get the hell outta open chat and get over here


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Hey MJ, I see your in pimpville, I thought I was in charge of the red light district here............


----------



## Rusty (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Rusty, I've been reading alot about vitamins, etc..............just wondering if your taking any???
> 
> Get the hell outta open chat and get over here



B-complex...........

Sorry......I've been looking at porn all afternoon..........


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Rusty (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_



Whats wrong with porn?  It's healthy..........


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2003)

Helps with the blood flow also!!!!


----------

